# Hillman Rail Clamps - still in business ?



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know what's happening with Hillman? I tried www.hillmanrailclamps.com and got this message;

"We apologize, this store is currently unavailable."

I need Code 250 Lift-Out Bridge Clamps. Just discovered the ones I've had for x number of years unused are Code 332. 


*Never mind, I figured out what I have are for Code 250.*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You better buy them! They seem long gone as a company.

Please post the link, I'll buy some 332...

Greg


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

332 are avail here; ebay as well. I didn't keep links list to 332 in the US. Google was my tool.

UK source Glendale Junction http://www.glendalejunction.co.uk/ BPS 16.0. 

Their purchase notice:
Due to rising costs and damage/loss of items we are no longer shipping abroad, except under special circumstances.

Therefore no idea of shipping cost.

Prepare your best grovel.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that a Sunset Valley 250 clamp could be milled out at one end to make a lift out. If you don't have access to a mill, I would be willing to try that for you.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,
Thanks for your offer. With egg firmly dripping from my face I found out the clamps I have are actually for Code 250 track.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll have a ham and cheese omelet while you are at it!

;-)


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I'll have a ham and cheese omelet while you are at it!
> 
> ;-)



As you've heard many time I'm sure. "Dream on. If you want one make it yourself, dear."


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought there was some extra egg... 

By the way, I cannot find anyone with hillman bridge clamps in 332... if anyone knows where I'd appreciate it.

Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

A quick search found these, surely not much out there 

http://store.gardenrailwaygizmos.com/lift-out-(bridge)-rail-clamp-1-piece-hillman-332-08/dp/3434

http://www.glendalejunction.co.uk/Hillman.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I did find the single clamp on ebay... funny about that...

Like you, I could not find any in the US.

I thank you for the UK link, will see if they ship to the us, and 16 pounds the pair... ouch.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hillman clamps used to be everywhere! ANOTHER sign the hobby IS contracting.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The UK site will not ship to the US.

So, SOL....

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I preferred Hillman but have Split Jaw and some other one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I prefer SJ, but the Hillman bridge clamp is superior. If anyone has some and wants to sell them, let me know.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I prefer Uncle Herm's (code 250 & 332) over Hillman's: http://trackjoiners.com/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hillman's sold the company to someone, who a couple years later closed. They sold out at the right time, right before everything hit the fan. Was it StAubins who bought them?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, the guys who sort of bought out LGB America... but I think he bought it back for a while.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew someone bought the brand. I bought direct from the Hillman's at the shows, nice couple.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some of the Uncle Herm's on ebay. Work fine and are a little longer than the ones from SSVR.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Just for fun this is what Caboose Hobbies search says

http://www.caboosehobbies.com/catal...ers_id=413&sku=&keyword2=&maxrow=50&x=30&y=14

Jerry


----------

